# USB Wi-fi Access Point



## tsf

I read that USB Wi-Fi Access Point Adapters are good for allowing other computers to share the wireless internet through the adapter from the *wired* computer. The particular hardware (Nintendo DS) allows wi-fi and my computer has wi-fi built-in and can connect from a wireless router that my DS cannot. Can I use my computer connected wirelessly to redistribute the wireless signal via USB wi-fi Access Point adapter to produce a strong signal that *will* be detected on the DS or is the adapter only good for BASE computers?


----------



## johnwill

I suspect the Nintendo wants to connect to an Infrastructure network, so you'll have to have configured the wireless network to emulate that and not use an Ad-Hoc connection. There are 3rd party applications supplied with some wireless adapters to turn your wireless adapter into an Infrastructure network emulating a router/WAP. Don't know if your adapter has that capability or not...


----------



## tsf

Does the usb adapter with access point have to be connected to a base computer to distribute a signal or can it be connected to a computer that is connected to the internet wirelessly and still redistribute the signal from the wireless computer?


----------



## johnwill

It can be connected to any computer that has Internet access.


----------



## tsf

I'm looking for an inexpensive usb access point. Know of any?


----------



## tsf

I don't understand want ad-hoc in contrast with AP. I think ad-hoc means without base right? I read somewhere that ds along with psp uses ad-hoc I have connection (weak) with my laptop via wireless with router but my ds can not pick up (too far?) the same signal that my lap top does. I was thinking of getting something (usb) to redistribute the signal so my ds could detect it. What would this be called?


----------



## tsf

*Wireless Card able to provide Access Point for Nintendo DS?*

My laptop wirless card is Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945abg Network Connection. I get a signal that is weak but my ds can not. Can I set this card up as an access point? It has wi-fi.


----------



## koala

You should be able to use any wireless 802.11b-compatible router for the Nintendo DS, but you'll need to set it up with WEP encryption which is far less secure than the WPA encryption you're probably already using.

*http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130115*
*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16868996003*
*Nintendo-Wi-Fi-USB-Connector*


----------



## tsf

Can my Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG manage an access point? If so, how would I set it up?


----------

